# free online certificate in java programming



## Ramakrishnan (Dec 7, 2006)

Source: Email

Course Title and Description 

Title: Java Intro 1 Programming Bootcamp

Description: This bootcamp is for anyone who wants to learn Java programming for the first time.  In this course, students will learn how to write, compile, and run Java programs. They will also learn essential object oriented programming concepts such as inheritance and polymorphism. Students will write and run the Java programs using both command line tools and NetBeans IDE. Each week, students are expected to do weekly homework after studying the presentation and hands-on lab material.  There is also class group alias where students can ask questions.  


Course Objectives 
By the end of the course, students are expected to 
Acquire a minimum knowlege to start J2EE Programming online course

Students are also expected to experience the following during the course. 
Having extreme fun! 
Being passionate! 
Appreciating what you've got! 
Appreciating your fellow human beings! 
Enjoying little things in life! 
What is it  like to take this course online?  

Online attendees of this course are expected to do the course work as following

Read the pre-class reading material at the convenient time of their choice - the dates specified are only for the guideline

Read the presentation slides (with speaker notes) at the convenient time of their choice 
Do the homework and final project - the due date of all homeworks and final project is two weeks after the final class so you have plenty of time to finish them

Participate in class email alias for asking and answering questions - the top 3 people (besides Sean Dockery and myself) who answer the most questions will get some personal gifts from me like T-shirts and books and so on 
At this time, I don't have any plan (nor resource) to offer real-time webcasting.  I am looking at a possibility of creating the audio from the presentation material, however. 


*www.javapassion.com/javaintro/


----------



## delivi (Dec 9, 2006)

wow thats reall cool dude
thanx for sharing


----------



## silicon_fusion (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks for sharing..This is really gud one..


----------



## Garbage (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## ramprasad (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks dude...


----------



## topgear (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks mate 

though I'm not a programmer I will pass this news to all my programmer buddies for sure


----------



## silicon_fusion (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks....


----------



## soyab0007 (Oct 27, 2009)

Can we get a job by learning online course


----------



## topgear (Oct 28, 2009)

^^ Well that depends on what company you are going to apply.


----------



## topgear (Nov 3, 2009)

^^ why are you posting spam contents in your post. edit that....


----------



## Aspire (Nov 3, 2009)

^Reported to mods


----------



## mariatamis (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey Ramakrishnan,
Myself maria.Very fantastic information you have given dude.thanks for that link.
it will be useful for me because i am doing currently in java course.


Thanks.


----------

